# Wow this place is dead lately



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 21, 2013)

I'll be honest,it is not the same feel to me as the ole blue pages. It's just hitting me now. Just keepin it real.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Rick,   I have to agree with you 100%   When I joined ABN , There was always a new post to view or comment on! Now the 2 word game seems to be the only thing keeping the new posts alive. I really enjoy spending my free time reading posts in here, I don't enjoy sitting here for hours and seeing one or two new posts! There are so many great people in here that have helped me and others in bottle collecting and tumbling that I can't thank enough. I wish it was like it used to be also Rick. Merry Christmas .   Kevin..


----------



## Bottleworm (Dec 21, 2013)

I think that is spot on. When I joined over a year ago there would be 50 or so members on at one time and there were always new posts. Not trying to sound like a downer but I don't spend much time on here as I used to. Also I have noticed that since this new look came I have seen quite a few members not visit here as often as they used to. Just saying...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 21, 2013)

Do you have any ideas on bringing this forum back to life? Maybe if we put it out there people will understand what we are trying to say! This forum owes me nothing, As I have learned so much about bottles in a short time as a new collector. But you have new members joining every day that count on great people giving advise to them in hopes they will become a supporter member. If we cannot answer there questions they will go elsewhere to obtain there information. I always see the same handful of members carrying the weight of the forum. This is my opinion only!!


----------



## Bottleworm (Dec 21, 2013)

I have seen a lot of 1 time posters here and then disappear. I don't think you can stop that. You are right the same members constantly taking the forums weight. This place is great but at times like you said is dull. Then again you have got to think that right now is the holidays people don't have much time to write a post or upload a picture. I have learned a lot and have met some great people and have obtained some great bottles here from fellow members. Just an opinion on this place. Don't get me wrong I love this place.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Dec 21, 2013)

I will try and post occasionally things going on in my personal life have gotten somewhat better.


----------



## epackage (Dec 21, 2013)

Been replying to posts but haven't added anything new to post myself...


----------



## FitSandTic (Dec 21, 2013)

I will be honest, Rick said what I have been thinking for a month or so. I am not a long time member so I did not want to mention it. I love the honesty on this forum!


----------



## epgorge (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, I am back and will make it a point to stop in on a regular basis. I too, miss the ole blue days. Though this sight is much more professional. People don't like change, especially older folk. Hell, this even corrects your spelling on occasion. I wonder if the new pages add to the downfall in contributors. Or, we could just be dying off, I suppose. That is why I left, I was having some health problems and concentrating on recovering. I too miss this old contributors. Then again, I haven't been here enough to see if they are still here.There were also some thefts and people were wondering about the wisdom in placing your antiquities out for the world to see them.I have noticed that reproductions, especially of some higher end glass has surfaced more. I also noticed now, that the dream jars have been around long enough, that, they are calling them vintage, which I suppose they are now. Usually, the base is the give away. The color too, in many instances. Is this still being run by Roger or has this too been sold to special interests. I learned much from being here, but you can't underestimate the power of buying the books. Is Cappy still here? Cindy? I know Bearswede has passed away. I suppose some others have too.Joel


----------



## glass man (Dec 22, 2013)

I still get here from time to time..Nina and I have been going through some changes..like te forum has..takes getting used to..the things I miss most is the BLUE!!! Sure don't want this place to die out...so many on here have been such wonderful people!! Plus the knowledge on here is unbeatable any where else I know of or in any book!!!LOVE YOU ALL! JAMIE


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 22, 2013)

This might be my first post on the new site. I'm hardly on here anymore. I just can't get used to it. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2013)

This is the most replies I have seen in a while.I agree with everyone I love this place, I have been here many years. I have been checking in (everyday) but I find my self skimming through and going right back on FB. The communication has just seemed to stopped on here. I did post more when I was digging a lot, and had stuff to show, but I also posted more when I felt that " friendly atmosphere". It kept me coming back daily. This is going to sound weird but maybe if these pages changed into a light blue color it would trigger something in our brains  I'm serious why not try it?  Maybe Roger will see this  and  do it. I have a web site and it is easy to change the back ground.  Oh well thats my 3 cents. Merry Christmas


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 22, 2013)

I too have noticed what seems to be the decline of this forum even a little before the disappearance of the blue back ground. It seems that fewer people are sharing their finds and digs. The new version did take a little getting used to in my opinion.  I hope interest and participation bounce back in the coming year. Merry Xmas and a happy bottle finding new year. Looking forward to seeing many forum members at bottle shows next year as well.

PD


----------



## Dumpdiver (Dec 22, 2013)

It isn't the color of the pages it's more the attitude on here. It's really annoying getting snubed and belittled on here so a few select members can have their private hang out. Welcome to ABN, we don't care what you think so sit down and shut up. My fellings are shared by other members.   Have a Happy,   Don


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 22, 2013)

Never had much of a problem with that Don. Sorry if you did.

PD


----------



## epackage (Dec 22, 2013)

Dumpdiver said:
			
		

> It isn't the color of the pages it's more the attitude on here. It's really annoying getting snubed and belittled on here so a few select members can have their private hang out. Welcome to ABN, we don't care what you think so sit down and shut up. My fellings are shared by other members.   Have a Happy,   Don



This response has me perplexed, I just read thru 4 pages of your posts, most of which had helpful responses and interaction, I'd love to see an example of the snubbing and belittling you speak of DD....[8|]


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Dec 22, 2013)

I agree this place is dead.  To bad as this site has been so helpful to so many people including me. I hate to admit this but I don't post anymore because I can't figure out how to post a photo or make an album?  Also I wonder if private messages are being sent?  Penn Digger if you are there did you get a message from me about maps??


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 22, 2013)

Cacarpetbagger,

Yes I did get your message. Thank you. I will be in touch.

PD


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey All!  As a new member, I am not as familiar with the old site; however, I have noticed that the POISON forum gets almost no action.  When I first joined, there were new posts daily and/or weekly.  I find myself cruising the other forums, which is awesome (I LOVE BOTTLES), but I would love to see some more traffic.  Thank you to all of you who share your insight and collections.  I am 28 years old, and I relish the "old timers" who have been around the block and know what is going on []-Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2013)

I know the color isn't the answer but ya never know. Stranger things have have happened in this world looks at Milly Crius


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Dec 22, 2013)

Penn Digger said:
			
		

> Cacarpetbagger,
> 
> Yes I did get your message. Thank you. I will be in touch.
> 
> PD


Cool let me know.


----------



## epgorge (Dec 22, 2013)

Not dead! I came back and figured it out so most anyone should be able. People are animals and have a pecking order and this is no different if it is high school, basic training or this forum. That is to be expected so I don't think that is it. Life is changing for everyone around the globe as we speak. I can't dig anymore which is frustrating to say the least. I have to buy everything but then again my tastes have grown to where I want the more expensive colors or pontils. It was very progressive, or digressive I suppose, if you wish to look at it that way. I had only one person ever be insulting to me here and he is dead now so I can't speak badly of him nor would I. With knowledge comes great responsibility and sometimes that can go to ones head. I too have much to thank for this forum and those few people who contribute much knowledge. But the knowledge doesn't come without the questions. This forum is forever and the data it produces, collects and shares will, indeed, be cherished by future generations. Happy Holidays and may God Bless us all, everyone. Joel


----------



## lil digger (Dec 22, 2013)

In my opinion it went dead right after the sight changed......it went from the old blue forum to this. Ever since this new upgrade...its just...dead


----------



## epgorge (Dec 22, 2013)

Mike,There is a poison guy from upstate NY. His name is Jim Morrison (the live one). He has an amazing poison collection and is very well versed in poison bottle knowledge. I have quite a few poisions, as I collected them for a while (I seem to go in phases) and some of them are his, as I use to buy and trade with him. I will post them in the next few days after I get my camera back. He also has a great web site out there.  http://www.freewebs.com/poisonbottleman/resources.htmJoel


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 22, 2013)

epgorge said:
			
		

> Mike,There is a poison guy from upstate NY. His name is Jim Morrison (the live one). He has an amazing poison collection and is very well versed in poison bottle knowledge. I have quite a few poisions, as I collected them for a while (I seem to go in phases) and some of them are his, as I use to buy and trade with him. I will post them in the next few days after I get my camera back. He also has a great web site out there.  http://www.freewebs.com/poisonbottleman/resources.htmJoel


Thank you Joel!  I look forward to seeing some pictures []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 22, 2013)

epgorge said:
			
		

> Mike,There is a poison guy from upstate NY. His name is Jim Morrison (the live one). He has an amazing poison collection and is very well versed in poison bottle knowledge. I have quite a few poisions, as I collected them for a while (I seem to go in phases) and some of them are his, as I use to buy and trade with him. I will post them in the next few days after I get my camera back. He also has a great web site out there.  http://www.freewebs.com/poisonbottleman/resources.htmJoel


I know Jim. He is another guy that I haven't seen on here in a while.Thanks for reminding me I will have to give him a ring.


----------



## goodman1966 (Dec 22, 2013)

Well I love this site! That being said I used to post a lot and will again. But I can't do it from my iPhone. And I think that is part of the problem. A lot of the " younger " members use smart phones to post. I would post more if I could use my I phone. I have added a lot to my collection lately. I know I can put them in an album and ask someone to post them for me, but to do that every time I want to post makes me feel need your pushy. And I don't want to come off that way. Anyway , Roger any time frame on an update so us smart phone users can put pictures directly in post? Thanks to all you guys for all the great info and help!!!!!!!!!     Mitch


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 22, 2013)

goodman1966 said:
			
		

> Well I love this site! That being said I used to post a lot and will again. But I can't do it from my iPhone. And I think that is part of the problem. A lot of the " younger " members use smart phones to post. I would post more if I could use my I phone...Mitch



 I think Mitch brings up a great point. I've got a dumb phone & that's just fine by me. I do notice many postings on various sites where it appears that people are using their thumbs and very tiny keyboards via "tapatalk" and other such vehicles. Sometimes the typing is manna from Mrs. Malaprop, and quite delightful. I haven't the foggiest as to what it would take to make the Blue Pages smart phone friendly, but am in favor of contributions from folks with eyestrain. [8D] Happy Christmas to all.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Dec 22, 2013)

Its not the the color of the back ground......it is the clientele if you ask me. I am not going to get into a list of names, that isnt necessary.  I left because of a non-inclusion attitude that was rampant here. There was a "clique" if you were in....great......if not...you were an outsider. Problem with that mentality is that the only ones that will be left are the "clique" people.   Where is all the movers and shakers of the hobby? Why are they not here? Why? Where are all the top diggers? I am not one of those people but I left because of the reasons I stated. I guess I am an outsider. I offered to help with the Christmas exchange and was basically ignored. This after the organizer asked for help. Maybe its me? I was told....Dont like it.....dont come here. So I stay out. So with that I will go craw back under my rock. Merry Christmas! P.S. Funny how the most responses in a thread, on this site is about why we are unhappy with the site. Sure says a lot.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 22, 2013)

I love this site. It's a little different now, but I think it is probably better for it's long term survival that it is not a dinosaur. I disagree a little with privycheese above. I think some people can't get along sure, but I generally I see a lot of good people who give honest advice (not cliques). One thing for me that is missing a bit is Charlie - Cyberdigger. Haven't seen him much and he can be the life of any party. But everybody gets busy once in awhile. Things will pick up when there is more digging, more hunting and more adventure next year.


----------



## nydigger (Dec 22, 2013)

Since being back figuring out the new site has been a pain in the butt. But its coming along. As for posts i really didnt get a chance to dig this past year, so thats why there have been few pictures from me. This coming year is going to be different, hope to dig more and post more. Most my digging stops in Oct anyway cuz my spots are wooded and Oct first starts hunting season, I would rather not get shot with anything while digging lol []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 22, 2013)

It could be a combination of much of what's been posted........ or maybe it's just the holiday season consuming folks free time.[8|]Check back after New Year.[]


----------



## peejrey (Dec 22, 2013)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> I could be a combination of much of what's been posted........ or maybe it's just the holiday season consuming folks free time.[8|]Check back after New Year.[]


Yes I've noticed it does slow down around the holidays… But it's normal..


----------



## goodman1966 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks admin, that's good to hear. Mitch


----------



## glass man (Dec 23, 2013)

Wish I had lots of money to donate to his place..hey that would help take the load off ROGER who has kept this place going..I THANK YOU FOR THAT ROGER MAN!!  MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!


----------



## David Fertig (Dec 23, 2013)

I have to agree with the above posts.  I might not be an old-timer yet, but at age 38, I like things to be consistant.  I get a new phone, and by the time I have it figured out, it is time to get a new one.  I get a new computer, and same thing.  I finally figure out my family's health insurrance and ....... Anyhow, it takes me more time with this new layout, and that takes some of the fun out of it.  I had the old system down - I knew what percent to reduce pics, click the insert box, and there it is.  I could easily find the threads I was following.  It seemed easier to remember what I read, instead of getting half way though and then realizing I had read it a couple days ago.  I have no idea what is required for a site such as this.  Really do not understand that the old site was un-workable, un-updateable, or dying a slow death.  To me - on my end of this site - everything seemed good. And Don - I know what you are speaking of.  There were some of us - me included - who sometimes may have not had the kindest of words for others on here.  I remember when I was new here and Red posted something about newer bottles, or milk bottles having no value.  Think I had a comment about that!  And there were others who seemed to rub some the wrong way. My opinion is to put this site back the way it was.  My understanding is that it cannot happen.  So - is there a way that this new site can be changed to get us somewhere in between the two?  Just changing it to blue, I believe, will not help. And I would insert a pic, but the new size allowed must be smaller then the old size, and I just do not feel like taking the time to resize it, save it, etc. All that said - I do appreciate the time spent by those who run this site.  Thank you.


----------



## epgorge (Dec 23, 2013)

Roger,What happens to the site when your say, 90+ and can "no longer do"? Got a twenty year plan? Look at the knowledge you have helped facilitate for posterity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful, Man!Joel


----------



## MNJars (Dec 23, 2013)

The process of posting a photo is tedious, and lots of posters mess it up.  Is there a forum function that would automatically resize a larger photo to the proper size?  I've been on other forums that do this.  All you have to do is upload a photo and the forum resizes it for you.  Just my 2 cents as to one reason why this forum is under-utilized.


----------



## MNJars (Dec 23, 2013)

It's good that the file size limit is being increased.  Maybe I worded my comment wrong.  What I meant was, other forums have file size limits as well, but if I were to upload an image that was 3MB, which far exceeds the file size limit, the forum would automatically reduce the resolution prior to it being stored on the forum, height and width while maintaining the image aspect ratio, to the point that the file size is beneath the forum's limit.  This eliminates the user's extra steps outside of the forum to reduce the file size.  I'm not sure if that function is a possibility, but it's always been a frustrating task for me and clearly for others that simply can't figure it out and have to resort to emailing pictures to other users.Again, just my 2 cents.  I'm here either way!


----------



## David Fertig (Dec 23, 2013)

My problem was with pics that I had used on here before. I click on the "full version" then "attach images"  then "upload from my computer" and it says 100kB max.  I used to scale down to about 170-185 for the old site, but just did not feel like taking the time to redo them the couple times I wanted to post a pic lately.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 24, 2013)

> and it says 100kB max.


Yea, that's a bit small. I think it got shrunk when the "close" X was hidden under the post frame. Maybe the picture can be made to go on top?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 24, 2013)

Admin said:
			
		

> epgorge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should cut down 50% or so of the reasons members leave, although add just as many that will. 

No general chat? []


----------



## botlenut (Dec 24, 2013)

[font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]  I have also noticed a drop in new activity on here. I dont contribute much myself though for a few reasons. I have not dug a bottle in 2 years now after a Career ending compound fracture to my arm. I now have a metal plate, and 9 screws holding it together. Had to leave my Job, which has led to less Disposable income to buy bottles. I have not added to my collection in quite some time. I pick a few up here and there for re-sale, but nothing killer worth posting. I still have my main Collections of Bottles, which I have shared pictures of on here a few times. The pattern I also see, is more and more Collectors are migrating to the Facebook Bottle Groups, and that seams to have taken over as the place where everyone is hanging out.  Happy Holidays, and a prosperous New Year to all members on here. If I get something exciting to share, I will surely do so.[/font]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 24, 2013)

It definitely isnt the same without old blue pgs.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 24, 2013)

Here I go, I reckon.  How about this:  I'm not a techwhiz, but I can see it in my mind.  Take picture(s) of good example(s) of bubbly, whittled blue aqua glass, digitally patched together or in a  repeating pattern, and use it as a background in that area outside the message boxes.  The blue was a little hard to read, so keep the white in the text areas, and still keep that old site feeling with some updated blue in the empty fringe areas.  Sorta like artifactsguide.com with the gray boards around the edges if I'm not making any sense here.  I don't know how it's done whether with PhotoShop or what, but I know there are enough brains here to know how to do it. Also, when you post a picture on artifactguide, you type your text, hit "manage attachments", and a box with 10 browse buttons comes up so that you can post up to that many pictures, each up to 200k, at one time, without going through so doggone many steps. I, and others have posted things like wanting to post multiple pictures (in a simple, quick way) or how to upload a picture for our avatar, but issues like those always seems to die on the spot, leaving us to think that maybe the new site is it, with no chance of things being tweeked and improved as time progresses.  That in itself could be a possible cause for frustration and a subsequent reduction in site traffic.  I believe personal avatars alone, would do a lot to liven up the appearance and raise spirits. I'll post, one pic at a time if need be, if I find anything, which is seldom with free time at a premium right now, so maybe that's a reason too for things being slow.  Personally, I believe it's a combination of factors, but little visual embellishments, coupled with making picture posting as easy as possible might give our meeting place the shot in the arm that it needs. Love you bottleheads, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 24, 2013)

After 2011 or so it seemed that things gradually became less lively, but practically imperceptible compared to the shift from the blue to present forum layout. I think that several reciprocating factors were at play. The blue pages were distinct and extremely familiar to us longer-term users. We were very comfortable with the appearance and mechanics, and with such familiarity communication and sharing was rather smooth and "natural". When the new format appeared these pages felt nothing like the predecessor, as if the soul or identity had been removed. That is not the case of course, but the subconscious vibes and associations and pleasant familiarity built over years of interaction on the blue pages were no longer triggered/activated by this unfamiliar place. It didn't "feel right" and as such I didn't participate like I would have otherwise (also because I couldn't figure out how to post for a bit, heh). With existing members inclined to contribute coming here and encountering the new foreign format at roughly the same time, the lack of familiarity made it difficult to do so, and quickly several days passed with a significantly decreased level of posting activity. That lack of initial activity compounded itself, as folks interpreted the low activity as a depressing indication of the apparent dissolution of the community, and as such their possible contributions would be irrelevant. With dozens of people reacting similarly in a short space of time, it's no wonder that the place seems "dead". That temporary disruption of the vibe continues to reverberate, but I'd bet a welcoming and attractive level of activity could be reestablished rather easily. A few people flooding the different subforums with new content as well as relevant commentary would re-set the decidedly unwelcoming "last post 3 weeks ago" or whatever tags on the subforums, and like a new paint job would make the place seem more lively and interactive. Might be a bit contrived at first but I bet it would be an effective way to prime the engines here.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 25, 2013)

Admin said:
			
		

> Avatars are possible but I am aware that not everyone wants them. There would have to be strict rules about what can appear in an Avatar and strict rules are a pain in the ---- to formulate and administer. I will start a separate thread after Christmas so we can debate the pros and cons.....



Point well taken.  I just use a close-up section of a good bottle or artifact, but you're right, some people will use risque pictures, or politically or socially inflammatory subjects, etc., so I can definitely see your concerns and the need for strict rules. What do you think of the aqua glass border idea?  Doable?


----------



## GACDIG (Dec 25, 2013)

PrivyCheese said:
			
		

> There was a "clique" if you were in....great......if not...you were an outsider. Problem with that mentality is that the only ones that will be left are the "clique" people.


I feel this also and may be a reason of less participation. I spend a lot of time to post pictures of a rare nice bottle and get maybe one feed back (from a new member) and one of the good old boys can post a pic of a common Lysol bottle and the clique can chat for 3 pages on it.  [8|] Why waste the time. But I do.


----------



## glass man (Dec 25, 2013)

Like with NINA..seems like birthdays are being missed for some reason...are they even still on here?I am just at the age where change seems to be getting harder and to be honest my memory is getting bad..I LOVE YOU ALL AND AS LONG AS THIS PLACE IS HERE I WILL KEEP COMING BACK!! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Dec 25, 2013)

Ain't it kinda ironic that a thread bout this place being dead is one of the longest ones right now?[8D] JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (Dec 25, 2013)

GACDIG said:
			
		

> PrivyCheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've noticed the very same thing, but try to let it go, but I'm sure that some are like "To hell with this." and never seen again.  But with that said, _"I willll hannng arounnd as lonng as you will let me..."_ Sincerely,Threadkiller


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 25, 2013)

glass man said:
			
		

> Ain't it kinda ironic that a thread bout this place being dead is one of the longest ones right now?[8D] JAMIE



Interesting point Gman.

PD


----------



## deenodean (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes I have noticed fewer posts, fewer comments, fewer regulars since the update. Inserting pictures in my opinion is the biggest obstacle to this site , especially for new-bees. If only it was easier!!  [8|]Ya I also miss ' the blue pages' , these latest colors remind me of a dull overcast day... [&o]But life goes on , I hope everyone goes along with it !I have learned soooo much about the hobby since goggling this site.. sooo many knowledgeable people here...I hope it all continues !! []


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 25, 2013)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND MERRY CHRISTMAS! The change to the forum is great, an update is always needed, when formats , templates and background are obsolete and costly to maintain. This is a good change. I have had a busy summer and fall, the past few months in bridge construction,and I-40 upgrades. I will be back posting new and newly dug items soon. Still filling out my west Tenn. local soda and now,milk bottles. I started collecting west Tn. embossed slug plate milks, after becoming limited with fewer options in small town soda selection. If you follow ebay auctions , you will see most west Tn. embossed soda, hutch,  bottles, other than a few Jackson and Memphis items, have dried up. East and middle Tenn. items are still active, but small town bottles are mostly bought up, and in private collections. Demand is high, but supplies are limited! I am convinced this forum will continue on,  it's great! It has excellent members, who are willing to help newbies and serious digger/collectors alike. The different personalities, is what gives this site it's charm. I certainly need correcting , when I post an inaccurate statement, as I grew up digging with alot of diggers,many bottle braggarts, who made up, tall tales about their bottles, to falsely promote them. I knew no better, other than when my dad told me different, but as experienced a digger as he was, he also was fooled! This site has corrected my previously misinformed knowledge of  these bottle myths. Knowledge is power. The truth will set you free. So I am looking forward to a successful new year,forum members, for each one of you! Good luck and keep digging!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 26, 2013)

Odd really, the "Hap, Happiest time of the year" is when people gripe the most. Sing it with me!!!![]I feel bad for UPS, FEDEX, USPS etc. now more than ever and they'll probably end up getting sued. []Chill out all, things are always worse for others if that makes you feel better.Merry Christmas Happy holidays!!!!!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 26, 2013)

To me this site is just going through growing pains and will recover and flourish.  I cherish the friends I have made here, the understanding and aceptance from fellow bottle nuts as only you can appreciate this crazy obsession that rocks my world.  I've had numerous replies at times and no replies many times and sometimes too feel like the ultimate thread killer but all that pales when I think of the good times, sharing my finds, examining questions, posing mysteries, and the stuff I have archived in this site that will hopefully be searchable for a long time to come.  Thanks Roger, and yeah a bit more blue wouldn't hurt!


----------



## robinsky (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi, Happy Holidays,newbie here, I have several old bottles which my (now ex-) husband, (a cement worker for a Chicago bridge builder),  dug up on a inner city job site-probably an old dump site? 
A lot of misc. medicine, hutch-style (beer?), ink, milk glass, and my personal favorite, a straight sided coke bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Love looking through everyone's pics, love old stuff in general, glass included.


----------



## westKYdigger (Dec 26, 2013)

For my 2 cents worth, I suggest changing the font on the signature line and getting rid of the extra white space within, between and on each side of the posts, and changing the color of the border around each post.  I sometimes lose interest in a thread when the signature lines are as long or longer than the posts.  Most of the other complaints mentioned about the site seem to be part of the learning curve when anything new is introduced.  I learn something every time I sign on, so keep up the good work and thank you all for your contributions, insights, pictures and just plain niceness of the members.


----------



## KINGSQUAY (Dec 26, 2013)

Any good site needs time to grow and is only as good as the people who are active on ithappy bottle hunting in the new year My tombstone will read: I told them I was ill.......


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 26, 2013)

westKYdigger said:
			
		

> For my 2 cents worth, I suggest changing the font on the signature line and getting rid of the extra white space within, between and on each side of the posts, and changing the color of the border around each post.  I sometimes lose interest in a thread when the signature lines are as long or longer than the posts.  Most of the other complaints mentioned about the site seem to be part of the learning curve when anything new is introduced.  I learn something every time I sign on, so keep up the good work and thank you all for your contributions, insights, pictures and just plain niceness of the members.


I think that was attempted but maybe it didn't work. I have signature set to not show them under additional setting in my profile so I'm not sure what it looks like.


----------



## dw3000 (Dec 26, 2013)

cobaltbot said:
			
		

> To me this site is just going through growing pains and will recover and flourish.  I cherish the friends I have made here, the understanding and aceptance from fellow bottle nuts as only you can appreciate this crazy obsession that rocks my world.  I've had numerous replies at times and no replies many times and sometimes too feel like the ultimate thread killer but all that pales when I think of the good times, sharing my finds, examining questions, posing mysteries, and the stuff I have archived in this site that will hopefully be searchable for a long time to come.  Thanks Roger, and yeah a bit more blue wouldn't hurt!



Couldn't agree more.  Nicely said.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 26, 2013)

Admin said:
			
		

> westKYdigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think what westKYdigger was trying to say, Roger, is the same problem I have. It's hard to differentiate between each posting. I find myself starting to read the signature thinking it's another post. A stronger border would really help.


----------



## yooper (Jan 2, 2014)

a moderator now needs to approve a posting before it's allowed to be in the fourm ? really ??


----------



## epgorge (Jan 2, 2014)

yooper said:
			
		

> a moderator now needs to approve a posting before it's allowed to be in the fourm ? really ??


No that's not what they said, but If a post is not up to etiquette I am sure it would be pulled. We try not to be offensive to other collectors, in their quest for knowledge.Joel


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 3, 2014)

Just the first 2 posts for new members.


----------



## yooper (Jan 4, 2014)

im not a new member after the site was " improved ?" i couldn't log in  i tr not matter  what i did so i made a new account


----------



## epgorge (Jan 5, 2014)

yooper said:
			
		

> im not a new member after the site was " improved ?" i couldn't log in  i tr not matter  what i did so i made a new account


Things happen when changes occur. I lost my supporter status, though it doesn't matter much, Just a moniker. What are the reward points all about?Joel


----------



## ctbottledigger (Jan 14, 2014)

I have been coming to this site on and off for 10 years.  My old login does not work on this site so i made a new name no big deal. This site takes some getting used to so people may get frustrated and leave. I  see what a lot of you are saying about the "clique" and the snubbing of others at times but we should all remember that typing does not always convey what we are actually trying to say and peoples feelings can get hurt. If you really are upset about it pm the person and ask what they meant get clarification before reacting to harshly.Only thing i really noticed right away was the blue screen being gone :-( and old finds being continually brought up just to have something to chat about.We have had several Members that have past away and some like myself that have gone into the hospital numerous times and have not been able to join in the progression of this forum.If people do not make the effort no matter how small then this place will slowly die a horrible long death. Don't compalin about it jump in and make some posts even if you only get one reply who cares you made the effort and sooner or later everyone will get thet itch going again and we will steadly move forward and grow again. Ill make an effort to start at least one new post a week starting today.  just my opinion


----------



## ajohn (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey,has anyone seen the antiquebottlesnet forum??


----------



## ajohn (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm going back in my hole


----------



## epackage (Jan 16, 2014)

ajohn said:
			
		

> I'm going back in my hole


You stay right here my good sir!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 16, 2014)

ajohn said:
			
		

> Hey,has anyone seen the antiquebottlesnet forum??



New Year's Greetings, Anthony John. What have you to say for yourself? You've been too much absent without leave...


----------



## Dugout (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi AJohn!I always wonder about Christmas time what you are up too!Nice to see your name up here.Renee`


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 18, 2014)

I still don't frequent the site as much as I did before the change. But that is not all ABNs fault. People change and so do internet people []    If I was digging and finding on a reg basis like I have in the past I would be posting more. That will come when I hit the mother load in 2014 [8D]


----------



## Dugout (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's is hoping you get that shovel throwing some dirt Rick in the 2014 year.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 23, 2014)

Good luck on digging bottles in 2014 Rick, I always liked reading your digging articles, both here and in ABGC magazine. This site will be what we as collectors make of it, no more, no less. It would help if users did not fight and pick at each other, but that seems to be the world of internet usage. I go more to facebook now to see what bottle collectors are doing, plus there is the Western Bitters news Site and Peachridge glass, so there is more competition than in the past. I always come back from time to time, and so do others..........


----------



## cordilleran (Jan 26, 2014)

Dumpdiver said:
			
		

> It isn't the color of the pages it's more the attitude on here. It's really annoying getting snubed and belittled on here so a few select members can have their private hang out. Welcome to ABN, we don't care what you think so sit down and shut up. My fellings are shared by other members.   Have a Happy,   Don


Ditto.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 28, 2014)

It's a bit of a vicious cycle. For awhile there people didn't like the changes on here, their posting slowed, they were reading fewer fun posts from others which lead to fewer fun replies. I think when the dust settles, everything will be fine. This horrible freeze will pass. Spring will come. Bottles will be found. People will share stories and ABN will forge some great information exchanges.


----------



## bottlerocket (Jan 28, 2014)

Ground is FROZEN here. I actually ran across the top of a 1/2 pint embossed milk bottle sticking out of the ground on a hike a few days ago. I got impatient and rather than wait until a thaw, I tried to chip it out of the ground and broke the top off. "CRAP".I have to exercise patience during this down time. I still get on an read the posts. I am just not posting picture yet.


----------



## reach44 (Feb 5, 2014)

Same here.  Harsh winter means no digging or detecting.  When detecting season starts I will absolutely flood this site with crap for everyone to see and watch.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 9, 2014)

I am guilty of falling off the pages.  It was part of my daily routine but then things get busy, routines change, and you just forget to check.  I also think that the growing number of Facebook groups that focus on specific areas has probably cut into the computer time folks have.  The 'drama' has been a factor sometimes for me.  All in all a nice bunch of folks on here.  On the other hand, the nice thing about this site is that you can share non-bottle related conversations, etc.  Most of the Facebook groups do stay on subject and you would not want to be posting the picture of your dog, your kid's graduation, etc  That is a big plus on this site.Maybe it is time to get some posts together...


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey Everyone!!! It has been crazy here in Alabama over the last couple of weeks! I am sure you have heard about it! We were absolutely shut down for a couple of days! The ground turned into ice and we are not able to cope with weather like that. There were people stuck in their cars for 18 plus hours with children, the elderly who couldn't walk, and people who needed to get home to take meds. It was amazing seeing all of the help that people were willing to give! Such a blessing. Then you have people like the mayor of a local town, who after telling people to abandon their cars, that it was unsafe to drive, had their cars towed at their expense...... I just wanted to drop in and say I really enjoy this forum and have learned so much! I just have SO much going on I don't have time to do a lot of what I want to! Just keep it up guys! People will come back around!


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like you may be hit again...it has just been bringing us rain.


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 13, 2014)

Well all of you, I find the time every day to check out what people are looking for and trying to provide help where I can.  I think it is great and today I just ran into the homepage set up from David Whitton.  I was very impressed..and I don't know why I haven't seen it before. I think we have a common interest and our paths didn't connect before. That happens sometimes.  I miss seeing Steve Atkinson's great postings as often as we used to.  It is still good for three hours a day.  RED Matthews


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 13, 2014)

Like Rick, I also frequent this site less since the change from the blue pages.  I now view more on my phone than the cpu and the site it a bit more difficult on the phone.  I miss it, as I would view the site multiple times a day, for years.  It had a real homey feeling.  Here's to you Lobey, Bears, Capsoda and Maine digger.  Hope this new site provides to everyone as much as the old one did for me.  Thanks for the knowledge and friendships.  Gonna miss that Supporter tag. Ben


----------



## PrivyCheese (Feb 23, 2014)

Just wanted to post this, I posted this a long time ago. Posting it again for posterity sake.     "mods if you see fit to kill my thread....have at it....just will reinforce my feelings. My discussion involves antique bottles and this site. Nothing political.....no religion....no gun control. 

 I have been visiting this site for sometime now, I cant but help but see the continual decline in the quality of post and posters. Once upon a time this site was chock full of quality information with some of the top collectors in our field of collecting. Not the case now. Where are the top collectors? Why dont they come here? Where are all the diggers? Trust me when I say that they are still out there digging. No this site has turned into a "clique"...if you dont agree with or fit in....your not welcome. No longer do we come together for the betterment of the hobby. Very few threads exist without it devolving into a mud slinging contest. Its just not fun anymore. I see the number of threads and post diminishing daily. Is this place dieing a slow death? Its a real shame if you ask me......Who do I blame? Plenty of blame to go around. Because I have been involved with bottles for 40 years I will continue to visit these foam green pages....but will continue to post less and less.....just not worth it anymore"   Since nobody reads this stuff anymore but the mods I can say who I really blame.....its the mods. You know who I am talking about. You ran everybody off. I am on a few other forums and the mods hardly ever interject themselves in to the Frey. You were never even handed and alienated many. So now you get to moderate a forum where hardly anyone visits. Nice job!      There was a time when someone would have paid a nice sum for this site....now you couldnt give it away.


----------



## logueb (Mar 15, 2014)

WOW !!!!!  I don't get on here for a while, and it's totaly different here now.  Trying to find my way around on here.  Haven't had time to do any digging lately, but hope that changes.  Retirement has been a busy time.  Just saying hi to all the old posters, and hello to all the new posters.  Buster


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey Buster, wasss up? Ain't retirement suppose to be a take it easy time?[8|]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 18, 2014)

Its been along winter here in upstate n.y. with 4 ft. of snow on the ground still and average morning temps. around zero , im not posting much yet. And im guilty of the facebook sites too.But to be honest I would rather post my finds on here than any other sites.


----------



## splante (Mar 27, 2014)

Iam guilty of not being on as much , I do check in every few days but might not post as much as I use to. I believe this is my 4th year and I think the winter months always bring a lul in activity it should pick up april and may. Always love and support this site, great people and info.


----------



## glass man (Mar 31, 2014)

As mentioned FACEBOOK is a part of the decline on here..many have started there own bottle  sites there...and the changes have hurt me coming on here as much and after LOBES died  a piece of me died on this site too...I wish the things he said could be brought back...but I still come here from time to time..I don't even get n the computer as much as I used to..PEACE!! JAMIE


----------

